# New Savage .22



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I picked up a Savage Mako in .22lr a few weeks back and I have pretty much fell in love. Have owned some shotguns and of course handguns but this is my first rifle. I am already saving for something higher power. My gun club only goes out to 100 yards so I really can't take advantage of a larger cartridge. With this little gun I can manage 1" groups at 50 yards. Had fun shooting bowling pins at 100 yards. I tell you I have more fun shooting this than any of my pistols. Would like to get a better scope but the cheap Simmons will work for now. For the last month I have really only been putting 50 rounds a week through my carry gun and spending the rest of my time with the Mako.

The funny thing is, I have tried all types of ammo from Eley, Remmington, RWS, CCI, Federal and a few of these were the high dollar match stuff. It shoots the cheap Winchester 36gr hollow points just as well as the expensive stuff. Could just be me. Maybe someone with better skills could get better results out of the good stuff.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

make sure the barrel is Free floated and try different tightnesses of the action screw.

Some rifles like forend pressure as well. Float the barrel and put a few layers of electrical tape in the barrel channel to put pressure up on the barrel. 

This also works with screw sightness testing as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those Savage rifles are pretty funny like that. I have a 17 HMR (not the Mako Stock but the gray laminate). It's a blast to shoot. Most the newer Savage bolt actions I've seen don't seem to need the higher priced ammo. I guess it's a good problem to have though:mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Know the original post is over a month old but that is a NICE looking rifle XJ.:smt023


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

Savage bolt actions... :smt082

For the .22LR, maybe check into a Mueller APV scope... not expensive and well worth the money!


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

buck32 said:


> Know the original post is over a month old but that is a NICE looking rifle XJ.:smt023


Definitely. I'm constantly fighting the urge to rack up debt when I see stuff like that.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

gtriever said:


> Savage bolt actions... :smt082
> 
> For the .22LR, maybe check into a Mueller APV scope... not expensive and well worth the money!


Ya, I've been looking at a few of the Mueller scopes. That new 8x32 target scope gets very good reviews over on RimfireCentral.com. Seems like over kill but would also be nice to put on a higher powered rifle when the time comes. I don't hunt and most of the time shoot from a rest or bags anyways.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn nice looking rifle! Too bad the wife has cut me off on "gun money" for a while.


----------

